# OMG! So freaking proud of myself!



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Here are my Mapmyride stats from today. Originally I had planned to just go to Ashford from Maidstone and get the train home, but I felt so warm and good I decided to carry on! Considering I did 9 miles yesterday with mum....This has been a very good weekend! I know the stats might look slow to some of you but this is my first BIG ride since August last year ( a big ride for me is over 20 miles ;-)


----------



## Brandane (23 Mar 2014)

Well done! This can be quite addictive, and soon you will be riding 20 miles without even thinking about it .


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2014)

congrats  keep going and you don't even notice it and you have done 20, 25, 30 then 35 miles etc just don't get hung up on speed or distance they are both just figures just like heart rate and cadence! just enjoy the ride is what is say  

before the end of this year i hope to have done my first imperial century (100 miles in a day) and so far my highest number of miles in a day is about 46 so i have my work cut out but will hopefully be on a road bike this summer! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

100 miles a day!!! HOLY COW!!!! I'd like to think I could do 50 in a day....mainly nice....flat....coastal routes....via fish and chip shops and sweet stalls


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2014)

Well done. I know all those rides very well. I have cycled them many times.

You didn't fancy the Hollingbourne Hill climb then?


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

no!! I feel like John Wayne as it is! Is Hollingbourne Hill where you go past the Dirty Habit pub? If so, I have done it, but I turn left and go to Thurnham x


----------



## Easytigers (23 Mar 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2014)

Well done. Congratulations.


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> 100 miles a day!!! HOLY COW!!!! I'd like to think I could do 50 in a day....mainly nice....flat....coastal routes....via fish and chip shops and sweet stalls


one member of us on here did over 100 on the saturday and then another 100 something on the sunday of which 30 were with me
and yes he is still alive! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

HOLY COCKLES.....


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> HOLY COCKLES.....


I don't think he wore holes in them but I bet they where sore


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

definitely....my cockles were sore earlier when I got back....CHRIST!


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Mar 2014)

Get yourself some padded shorts if you don't already have them .


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

I have very unflattering Muddyfox padded capri bottoms with pink day glo and a gel seat....I have a squidgy rear...(according to my mum) so I should be ok!!


----------



## Trickedem (23 Mar 2014)

Well done Charlotte. Like Ian I know most of the roads in Kent. Hollingbourne Hill is a beast! Do you plan your routes beforehand? There are so many lovely quiet roads in Kent, I always try and avoid the busier ones if I can.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Yeah I usually do plan. I don't mind the busy roads. I can zone it out and I have my earphones in


----------



## nappadang (23 Mar 2014)

Good work lass.!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Awww thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I have very unflattering Muddyfox padded capri bottoms with pink day glo and a *gel seat*


Well done Charlotte 

My advice would be to lose the gel seat. You've got padded bottoms anyway, (and in fact a padded bottom too according to your Mother ) and too much padding can be far worse than too little padding as it can easily cause painful chafing.

If you do change the saddle, (or lose the gel cover, I don't know which you've got), then it will feel hard at first, but as long as you've got the bike set up correctly you will quickly start to feel the benefit.

To reiterate, gel saddles and gel saddle covers are the work of the


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the advice x


----------



## RunDorset14 (23 Mar 2014)

Well done - keep up the good work! Believe me, soon 20 miles will seem very easy!


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (23 Mar 2014)

Well done. A 20 miler is something to feel proud of. What are you riding for? The most miles in a day / the speed / fitness / or just to enjoy it.
Personally I ride because I enjoy it and I need it for the fitness. When you start doing good mileages your saddle does become a fair bit more important. I ride on Brooks B17 and padded shorts - and it is so worth it. Good for hours in the saddle before it starts to get uncomfortable.


----------



## terry_gardener (23 Mar 2014)

well done. I did my longest ride for the year so far today also. 16.8 miles.
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/312343757/1916033


----------



## Banjo (23 Mar 2014)

25 miles is a big milestone so well done. Longer distances and more speed will just come naturally as you get fitter .


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well done. I know all those rides very well. I have cycled them many times.
> 
> You didn't fancy the Hollingbourne Hill climb then?


is there any roads you don't know with in 100 miles of you? i was very impressed how you navigated just from tunbridge to down here in bethersden! 
say if i said take me from pluckley to appledore or even rye could you do that?
Cheers Ed


----------



## MikeG (23 Mar 2014)

Well done Charlotte. Work away at this cycling malarky and it soon becomes easier.

Coupla things......what sort of bike are you on, and do you know what your tyre size is? I ask, because a trip on a road bike with 25mm tyres is going to be a very different thing to a trip on a mountain bike with tractor tyres on. And........sorry to sound like a boring-old-fart........but please don't cycle with headphones on. You need to hear what is going on around you to be safe on the road.


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Well done Charlotte. Work away at this cycling malarky and it soon becomes easier.
> 
> Coupla things......what sort of bike are you on, and do you know what your tyre size is? I ask, because a trip on a road bike with 25mm tyres is going to be a very different thing to a trip on a mountain bike with tractor tyres on. And........sorry to sound like a boring-old-fart........but please don't cycle with headphones on. You need to hear what is going on around you to be safe on the road.


true the headphones isn't something i agree with but helmets i won't even bother stirring up!
i know it is a hybrid
Cheers Ed


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Hi guys. I have the earphones in. Just to block out noise as I have a hearing condition. It's a hybrid. Doesn't have any stickers so I don't know. The bike is,about 6 years old, currently looking for another, can't afford brand new. I use to ride mountain bike and hated the resistance. 

I ride for fitness, fresh air, and I do like my stats!


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Hi guys. I have the earphones in. Just to block out noise as I have a hearing condition. It's a hybrid. Doesn't have any stickers so I don't know. The bike is,about 6 years old, currently looking for another, can't afford brand new. I use to ride mountain bike and hated the resistance.
> 
> I ride for fitness, fresh air, and I do like my stats!


If your comfortable wearing earphones and they help your condition, then carry on doing so. There is no law against doing so.

Each to their own i say.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Thanks Jowwy.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Hi guys. I have the earphones in. Just to block out noise as I have a hearing condition. It's a hybrid. Doesn't have any stickers so I don't know. The bike is,about 6 years old, currently looking for another, can't afford brand new. I use to ride mountain bike and hated the resistance.
> 
> I ride for fitness, fresh air, *and I do like my stats!*



Don't take the calories expended too seriously. It looks like about it has overestimated by x3!

Good effort all the same.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Mar 2014)

@Charlotte Alice Button just a word of advice when you use any apps that map your ride, if you ever make them public make sure you start and stop the app away from your home as it has been known for people to look at these and work out where people live so they can target their bikes.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Mar 2014)

Phil. That's a very good point. Thanks love


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Phil. That's a very good point. Thanks love



No problem


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Mar 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> 100 miles a day!!! HOLY COW!!!! I'd like to think I could do 50 in a day....mainly nice....flat....coastal routes....via fish and chip shops and sweet stalls


You can. Pick a nice, sunny day, set out with lots of water and jelly babies in your back pockets, go for it!


----------



## Binka (25 Mar 2014)

You can make it so your routes are only visible to you on mapmyride. Or to you and your friends. There's a box to tick somewhere.


----------



## HB_Dude (5 Apr 2014)

Good effort! Thats a great milestone...... Just keep pedalling and the next one will soon arrive


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Apr 2014)

I just did 23 yesterday. Although I popped into my parents and had cake....so got the train home....I couldn't face a further 13 miles on top of cake and a sit down


----------



## Saluki (6 Apr 2014)

Well done.
I have to get out more on my bike. I thought about going out after today's event but we are both so bloomin' knackered from standing up for 8 hours we are going to leave it until tomorrow.


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Apr 2014)

haha! Yes, I need to get the new tyres on my bike! *cough cough whilst poking OH to do it*


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> 100 miles a day!!! HOLY COW!!!! I'd like to think I could do 50 in a day....mainly nice....flat....coastal routes....via fish and chip shops and sweet stalls



Think of it this way.... your ride took 2.5 hours.

Next time have a brak and then add another few miles, and so on. It is surprisingly quick how the milages build up


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Apr 2014)

Yeah, thats true....I guess as long as I plan it with breaks - also my new bike has two bottle holder spaces which is good!


----------



## Shaunthesheep (6 Apr 2014)

Well done


----------

